# Biete "Werbt einen Freund" auf Allianz-Blackmoore



## Zunami (8. März 2016)

*Hallo,*

ich suche einen Mitspieler der Lust und Zeit hat sich auf dem Server Blackmoore auszutoben.

Auf diesem Server besitze ich fünf lvl 100 Charaktere und bin gerade dabei weitere Klassen auf lvl 100 hochzuspielen.

Um mir dabei Zeit zu sparen, dachte ich mir das der 300% Erfahrungsschub von Werbt einen Freund sicher ein nettes Extra ist.

 

Ich möchte jetzt speziell Neulinge die sich nicht mit WoW auskennen nicht mit irgendwelchen Infos überfluten die sie vielleicht nicht verstehen.

Trotzdem hier mal ein paar Dinge bei denen ich euch bei eurem Einstieg unterstützen werde:

 

1. Ihr erhaltet von mir 4 Hexenzwirntaschen. Das sind Taschen mit der Maximaltragkraft von 30 Items (Derzeitiges Limit).

2. Ihr erhaltet von mir, sobald einer eurer Chars lvl 91 erreicht hat gecraftete Waffen mit einen Gegenstandsstufe von 640, *normalerweise bekommt man vergleichbares erst mit lvl 100.*

3. Ich werde euch im LvL-Bereich 1-100 begleiten und dabei etwaige Fragen gerne beantworten.

4. Natürlich biete ich auch sehr gerne die Möglichkeit eines Sprachchats (Teamspeak).

*5. Ihr erhaltet von mir 10000 Gold (zum Kauf von Erbstücken, Fliegen etc.).*

 

Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit das die Spielercharaktere in meine Gilde "Eiserne Bruderschaft" aufgenommen werden (6/13 HC Clear).

 

*Noch ein paar Worte zu mir:*

Ich heiße David. bin 24 Jahre alt und Informatikstudent.

Meine ungefähren Online-Zeiten: MO,DI,DO,FR (ab 16 Uhr- ~21 Uhr)

Samstags und Sonntags bin ich meist von 14-22 Uhr online.

 

Falls noch Fragen bestehen sollten, beantworte ich diese natürlich gerne.

mfg David.


----------

